# I have a bhad dog :-)



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maggie earned her BH and AD titles this morning under very blustery (sandstorm like) conditions. It was such a relief, I almost thought we weren't even going to trial. She got knocked hard in the face the evening before yesterday (by a fast running dog) and she was hurting. Yesterday she was down all day and her jaws were very tender. She was yelping every time she opened her mouth wide. She spent most of the day laying by herself outside. I got up at 6am today to check on her and she greeted me with licks and jumps and I knew she was back on form.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

:congratulations:


----------



## pinogirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Maggie you rock. Congratulations on the BH.------------


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Congratulations! That must be some relief for you.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice, big congrats


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job, CONGRATS!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Totally! CONGRATS!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Maggie! From reading your other thread and what happened the other night, this brag is really worthy....nice job dialing her in!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congats:happyboogie:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your Bhad dog!!! It must have been so worrying that the day before she went and hurt herself. What a relief she was fine for the Trial. Congrats again!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Good job!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats! Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

